# Granular/Liquid Lawn Fertilizer Calculator for Amount & Cost



## ArtOfWar626 (Oct 31, 2019)

I created a lawn fertilizer calculator to figure out how many lbs of your selected fertilizer are needed to meet your requested Nitrogen on the ground. The calculator also includes a per lb cost and application cost. So I thought I'd share it. There's a sheet for granular fert and another for liquid fert! :mrgreen:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/180pnVxT3hTQYka2TGC91-dQIeXbRao8q/view?usp=sharing

I got the idea from this http://agebb.missouri.edu/fertcalc/ but then took it a step further and incorporated the cost factor and did one for liquid fert. I hope some of you can find this useful while shopping for your next fertilizer bag/bottle or just looking to calculate your required pounds on the ground!

Just download and save the file as an XML or add it to your Google Drive which I recommend so you can easily calculate numbers while you're out shopping for your next fert.


----------



## ArtOfWar626 (Oct 31, 2019)

I've updated the workbook and included a Liquid Fert Calculator as well!


----------



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

Nice. THIS is what I've used.

But a very quick and dirty way to calculate lbs on the ground (granular) is take 100 and divide it by N. For example to get 1lb of N for 24-0-11, you take 100/24 = 4.16lbs of N.


----------

